# Google Chrome pdf printing issue and fix



## VictorBravo

Everyone else in the world probably already knows this, but I just ran into a printing problem using the Google Chrome browser viewing pdf files.

A pdf would look just fine on screen, but when I printed from the browser, sometimes it would drop paragraphs in the output.

It was driving me mad. I received and printed out a 12 page document for review over lunch, and blocks were obviously missing. I printed it out again, same problem.

I downloaded it to my drive and printed from Adobe. It was fine.

A little search on the Chrome forums states that this is a known issue. The fix:

Type "aboutlugins" (Edit: ARGH. the auto-smiley feature messes up the code--type "about : plugins" but remove the spaces on both sides of the colon) in the omni-search bar (without quotes), disable Chrome pdf reader, and enable whatever other pdf viewer you might have. (I have Adobe).

It did the trick. Still, I am amazed that Google would put out such a flawed plugin as a default. Google is trying to attract business and enterprise folks, and this doesn't contribute to their credibility.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I guess it would never occur to me to print a PDF from outside Adobe. I generally don't even like to view PDF's in browser windows. The one thing I will do, on occasion, is print _to_ PDF so that I can save a web document as a PDF file.


----------

